# ~.:Experimentation:.~



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 19, 2007)

I just got a bunch more piggies in the mail so I've been expirmenting for the past few days and finally found one that is decent.  I used a sh*t load  of colors so I'll try and remember what they were. The funny thing is, I only ended up using one new piggie, the rest was stuff I already have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

*All MAC unless otherwise noted

~Face~
Studio Finish Concealor Palette in Medium
Blot Powder in Medium
Lightscape MSF (still had this on from this morning's mu)
Dame Powder Blush
Vanilla p/m (highlight)

~Eyes~
Vanilla p/m
Pink Bronze p/m
Cranberry
Nocturnelle
Sketch
Melon p/m
Coopering (even though you can't really tell)
Cooper Sparkle (can't tell this one either)
Plum Dressing
Black Tied
Blacktrack f/l
Maybelline Great Lash
Cheapie black e/l pencil
Brow Shader in Walbut/Ivoire

~Lips~
Sublime Cluture creamstick
Adventuresome l/g
Melon p/m
















*Flash*





And my same ol' pose as always *sigh* (Sorry, not feelin like myself today, I just have alot going on right now)


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 19, 2007)

this is sooooper pretty! you have such a serene face - so pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 19, 2007)

You look gorgeous! This looks is flirty and soft, but bold at the same time. Just in time for spring


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 19, 2007)

gorgeous look. i love the winged eyeliner


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 19, 2007)

You are seriously so freckin GORGEOUS girl!!! Honestly, no matter how down you feel on the inside... you look amazing on the outside, as usual


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 19, 2007)

beautiful color combo


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 19, 2007)

Gorgeous. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!  Yeah, feelin kinda crapy today but you guys always make me feel better =)


----------



## n_c (Mar 20, 2007)

That a nice combination and I really like the lip color!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 20, 2007)

veyr cute!


----------



## amoona (Mar 20, 2007)

f'in gorgeous!!! wow really idk what it is about this look but i'm loving it. and the brows!!! ooo man i'm obsessed with brows and urs are amazing haha!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 20, 2007)

so gorgeous!!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 20, 2007)

you are way too pretty!


----------



## mistella (Mar 20, 2007)

Soo prettyyyy


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 20, 2007)

*sighs* You just always look amazing. I'm slightly jealous, I love all your looks.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 20, 2007)

very pretty!!! ur blending skill is perfect.


----------



## poppy z (Mar 20, 2007)

So pretty girlie! melon pig on lips is a really good idea!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 20, 2007)

really pretty !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great combo !


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 20, 2007)

very nice combo!


----------



## jsimpson (Mar 20, 2007)

You look great!  Beautiful skin!


----------



## linkas (Mar 20, 2007)

Pretty shadows. I love your look!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 20, 2007)

gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks!! =)


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 20, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 20, 2007)

Fave look on you EVER hon.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 20, 2007)

this is so pretty! i'd love to see a tutorial.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_this is so pretty! i'd love to see a tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girly, I'm gonna try and make this happen for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 20, 2007)

I love your posts!  You're beautiful, and these colours really suit you too!

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skeeta* 

 
_I love your posts!  You're beautiful, and these colours really suit you too!

Hope you're feeling better._

 
Thanks!  YES!  Feeling alot better today


----------



## theboysrepublic (Mar 21, 2007)

Kind of OT, but I want your eyebrows! They're amazingly perfect.


----------



## Simi (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, Look so pretty. Love the Combo...


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 22, 2007)

that is sooooo effin cute and love the locs


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks sweets :loveya:


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Thanks girly, I'm gonna try and make this happen for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
ohhh, i would love you forever if you made it happen!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 23, 2007)

let's switch eye shapes!!!!! you have the prettiest features!!! lucky....!!! (beautiful skin and make-up, too... of course!)


----------



## snowkei (Mar 23, 2007)

I LOVE pigment!!!!!u look gorgeous!


----------



## readyformycloseup (Mar 23, 2007)

your blending rocks! i think this is my favorite look on you also. you look beautiful


----------



## DevinGirl (Mar 23, 2007)

This is beautiful.  Reminds me of a dessert of sorts...Or I could just be hungry, lol.  Either way it's amazing


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks so much luvlys, you guys are the best


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_ohhh, i would love you forever if you made it happen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Okay babe, I"ll make this happen for you, just give me a minute cause this weekend is a busy one.  Maybe sometime next week k?!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_let's switch eye shapes!!!!! you have the prettiest features!!! lucky....!!! (beautiful skin and make-up, too... of course!)_

 
Thanks, I"ll take that as a compliment comming from you! But what do you mean lucky?  Your one of the prettiest girls I have ever seen and you have mad mu skills, your all that and a bag of chips lol.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 24, 2007)

Such a beautiful young woman, I am SO happy you are feeling better, *hugs across the net* Thanks for the inspirational posts!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 24, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## MarniMac (Mar 25, 2007)

You look so naturally glowing and beautiful...you should make this your everyday look (if it isn't already)


----------



## xachickx (Mar 25, 2007)

So pretty!  I was so happy to see this b/c it's rare to see other girls who have a bunch of beauty marks.  I love your brows.


----------



## eco (Mar 25, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks gals, you all are to sweet


----------



## boudoir (Mar 27, 2007)

You are so pretty. Wonderful makeup!


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 5, 2007)

one of my faves. coooooooooooome back


----------



## JCBean (Jun 5, 2007)

You are striking!! I love the make up, the eyemake up, in particular, is stunning.

x


----------



## entipy (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!! Your browns are just to die for... and they're second to your eye shadow skills!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 5, 2007)

this is absolutely flawless. your application is perfect. love the hair, doll.


----------



## verdge (Jun 5, 2007)

great experiment... lovely...


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh wow, I had no idea that was still floating around.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## breathless (Jun 18, 2007)

whoaaaaaaaa! flawless!


----------



## User49 (Jun 27, 2007)

I love this look! Your blending is so good. What brushes do you predominantly use? And what is on the bottom eyelid? xx


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 27, 2007)

your makeup is always sooo pretty!!! and your blending is awesome too


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 27, 2007)

Gorgeous!! Love the way this looks on you!!


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 29, 2007)

i love your eyes! you're so gorgeous.


----------

